# [Recruiting]  Shadows of the Past



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2004)

The year is 1923.  The Great War has ended, and the American public struggles to return to the “Good Old Days”.  It is a time of economic growth and expansion, but also a time of institutional decay.  The Red Scare arises as a response to communists, anarchists and aliens, and the Ku Klux Klan experiences a rebirth.  It is truly a time of indulgence and corruption.

I am looking for 4 to 6 players for a D20 Call of Cthulu game, set in 1923.  I am hoping to select players based on the characters and the quality of their backgrounds, rather than on a first some, fist served basis.  Stats will be determined using a 32 point buy, and characters will start at third level.  Max hit points at first level, 75% at each following level.  

Posted below are a few links about the 1920’s, to help get a feel for the time line.  Any questions?  Feel free to ask!

~The Roaring Twenties 
~Cultural History: 1920-1929 
~The 1920's Experience 
~Music, art and culture of the 1920's

*Active Players*
~*Maerdwyn:*  William Blair; Ex-lawyer, recovering drunk.
~*sellars:*  Charlie Johnson; Musician with _soul_.
~*Gomez:*  Gloria Delapore-Lowell; Dilettante with a past.
~*Capellan:*  Randolph Pickman-Smythe; Parapsychologist and professor.


Game links:
~Rogue's Gallery
~In Character Thread


----------



## Gomez (Jul 10, 2004)

Nice to see another Call of Cthulhu d20 game on this board!   

 I am very tempted to give this game a whirl! Will think up a character and post it for your consideration! Thank!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing it, Gomez!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Posting a character concept; will do nuts and bolts if you like it enough to want him to join the campaign. Otherwise, I'll come up with something else.

The specifics of his grandfather's death are, of course, open to modification in order to fit the campaign better.

*************
The election. That’s where it all started going downhill for me, Reverend. Shoulda been a means to an end – a necessary, but ultimately insignificant, step on my path to the governor’s mansion. Or maybe Washington. Either one, no matter. Yeah? Well even that speakeasy on Washington _Street_’d be just Jake with me, now. Who wants to be mayor of Manchester anyway? Not me. 

Hey, d'you know I didn’t even drink back then? I wouldn't _touch_ it! Nope – not me, eldest grandson of the esteemed Henry W. Blair, former senator of the Great State of New Hampshire! Me being a Blair doesn’t mean much to you down here, but believe me, up there, back then, being a Blair meant you were dry as a bone, and expected everyone around you to be, too. I’d bought into it early on – helped that great state pass it’s ratification referendum. Went to a hundred-and-sixty-flippin’-four of those damned town meetings. (Hmmph. Nine people, six cows and whole gaggle of…chickens standing around in a barn. That’s your town meeting in most of New Hampshire’s little places.) But we passed it, and I was a damned shoe-in for mayor. I tell you what: voting for Prohibition, then, felt a lot better to people than living under it does, now! After being mayor, I was going to be governor. Grandfather practically guaranteed it. And only thirty years old, just like old T.R. in New York, Grandfather said. Of course, that night, he died. And they asked me how, and I told them. And that’s when things really went downhill for me. 

See, Grandfather didn’t die like the records said. He didn’t get sick, didn’t even die in the arms of some younger woman like most of the other New England roylaty. That old man got his insides chewed up by a horsefly that was truly the size of a horse. At least, that what I think it was. Looked like it, to me anyway. I tried to shoot it – Grandfather kept a loaded pistol mounted on the wall of his library, but the damned thing misfired. The fly stuck it’s tongue or whatever down my grandfather’s mouth and pulled up what had to be his heart – maybe some other stuff, too, I don’t know. (I know you don’t believe me – no one does. Not sure I do, some times. Maybe if I’d shot it there’d have been proof…) Anyway, the thing flied out the window after it…after it turned to look at me, straight in the eye… and I just stood there for I don’t know how long, until my brother came in. 

He didn’t know what’d happened; just that it was something bad and something bloody, and that I’d been there. I still couldn’t talk – I just stood there stupid while he cleaned everything up and put Grandfather on the washroom floor – like he’d fallen or something. Then my brother sat me down and tried to bring me out of it. Didn’t work, though. Just sat there stupid until the bulls arrived and asked what happened. That was the first time I opened my mouth. Before my brother could come up with a story about the washroom floor or something harmless, I told them about the big fly. And how it ate my grandfather’s heart and turned to stare me down before it flew away out the window. They looked at me as if I was blotto – wish I had been. The family doctor arrived a little later, but while the bulls were still there, and pronounced it a heart attack after whispering with my brother for a while. I laughed out loud, and the bulls we even surer that I was flozzled, so that went into the official report, too.

And that’s how I lost the race to become Mayor of Manchester in the Great State of New Hampshire in 1920, the Year of Our Lord. My opponent got the _Union Leader_ to print my statement to the police on Sunday morning. He said I could disavow it and admit I’d been drunk or stand by it and admit I was crazy. I, rather convincingly I thought, maintained that I’d been “distraught”, but the damage was done. I mean, it’s a lot easier to believe that an old man fell and that his Prohibitionist grandson was actually a raving drunk, than it is to believe a five foot fly came in through the window and sucked down the old man’s heart before giving his grandson a thousand Evil Eyes and flying away, right? It was a landslide. 

So I left Manchester – came down here and set to the task of becoming what I’d been accused of being – a raging drunk. In between benders, I’m trying to figure if I was crazy, or whether there really are pony-sized flies flitting around sucking out old men’s internal organs. When I get an answer I can trust, I figure things will either take a turn for the slightly better or one for the much worse. I will certainly let you know..
Now, I know you’ve done a lot for me, Father, I appreciate you drying me out, and I appreciate the kind offer of job at the Diocese. But I’ve got money, enough, Father (it’s pride and character I lack.). After tonight, I’ll even keep my promise and stay dry. But that thing killed my grandfather in front of me four years ago tonight, and tonight.... tonight, I’m going to drink.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds very cool, but I'm going to have to pass on this one.  Not much of a Cthulu fan.  Good luck with this one!!!

Keia


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2004)

I have some questions. Where is the game going to start? In Lovecraft country?What city?

If hit points are 75% after 1st, what is 75% of 6. (4 or 5?)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn:  Wow!  Very nice background!  I'd like to see the character built, but I definitely think there's a place for you in the game.

Gomez:  The majority of the action is going to take place in and around Boston.  As far as hit points, let's say 75% of 4.5 is five.  I am all about rounding upward.


----------



## sellars (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi!

I have a very hard time finding players over here, so I'm very much hoping I can join in. The twenties and thirties are my favorite period in recent history, and I have a vast collection of music from this time, so I'm quite familiar with the cultural setting at that time.

I guess you are looking for online players, so in the next few days I will create a character with a background for you to judge.

Best!
Roel


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2004)

Dark Nemesis -

Cool  

A couple quick questions about character creation:
1) Are you using the offensive/defensive character options from page 15 of the D20 CoC book?

2) Could we get a hint about how combat-oriented the game will be?  Might make a difference in feat selection, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## sellars (Jul 13, 2004)

Some thoughts about an upcomming character (I am at work at the moment, so I shouldn't be typing this, and I have no resources with me)

I am thinking about playing a black blues musician based on Robert Johnson, but one that actually did sell his soul to "the devil". (Robert Johnson was such a good guitar player that rumours went that he sold his soul to the devil at a crossroad somewhere in the South).

Being a musician means I'd travel a lot, and that I'd be dirt poor. Two reasons to go to an urban area.

Being black also opens and closed an interesting collection of doors, especially if you want to tie it to some race-dependent organisations as the klan and some black organizations and churches.

I will work this out later this week (hopefully tomorrow night)into a somewhat more complete background, with stats and all. 

R


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2004)

Maerdwyn:  Yes, I am going to be using the defense variant for player characters.  As far as the level of combat, I am anticipating a small amount of it.

sellars:  Sounds interesting, but I would like to hear more before I say "yay' or 'nay' on it.  

I can't wait to see what everyone has come up with!


----------



## sellars (Jul 14, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> sellars:  Sounds interesting, but I would like to hear more before I say "yay' or 'nay' on it.




Offcourse! I am hoping I have some time tonight. You will get a life story, and the stats, and a picture offcourse


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2004)

sellars:  Looking forward to it!

-DN


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's a first draft of a character sheet for William. I haven't done equipment yet, because I didn't know if you wanted me to handle money diffrently than I did. I figured his starting money normally, and took the wealth feat, but gave him no salary since he's been relatively useless over the past few years.
Also didn't know if you wanted to use all of the guns presented in the book, or wanted to stick with the basic "handgun." 
********************
William Blair, Age 32
3rd Level Defensive Character (Unemployed Lawyer. Recovering Drunk)
HP: 19
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.

Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Defense Option), Touch 14, Flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+0
Attack: +0 Melee (1d4-1, pistol butt) or +0 Melee (1d3-1, fist) or +3 Ranged (2d8, Astra M1919 Pistol, 20yds)


Abilities: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16. San: 70
Saves: Fortitude +2 (base +1, Con+1), Reflex +5 (base +3, Dex+2), Will +5 (base +3, Dex +2

Skills: 
Bluff (Cha), 6/+9 
Concentration (Wis), 5/+2
Diplomacy (Cha), 6/+13
Intimidate (Cha), 6/+11
Gather Information (Cha), 4/+9
Knowledge (Law) (Int), 5/+7
Knowledge (Occult) (Int) 3/+5
Read Lips (Wis) 6/+8
Research (Int) 6/+8
Sense Motive (Wis) 6/+8
Speak Other Language (Int) 3/+5
Spot (Wis) 4/+6

Feats: Wealth, Trustworthy, WP/Pistol.
Money: $28000. (Potential Salary of $7000 - currently none)
Equipment: TBD
Languages: English, Latin (3/+5)


----------



## sellars (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi! this is my background and preliminary character sheet. It is heavily based on the real life of Robert Johnson. I hope that is not a problem.

*A tall handsome black man enters the room. He is clad in a perfect suit, wearing a fashionable hat and carrying a guitar case in his right hand. A cigarette hangs loosely from his lips. When he puts his case besides the table and hangs his coat over the chair, a bottle of rye and two glasses can be seen in his left hand. As he pours out the rye, you notice the eye you have heard about. This wild staring eye seems to lead a life of his own, and you can’t help but wondering whether the rumours are true

“So,” 
*he begins, as you desperately try not to stare at his eye 
“You wanted to know about Charlie Johnson?” 
“I shall begin with what I once believed where my grandparents. Charles and Harriet Dodds and Gabriel and Lucinda Brown Majors were all born into slavery--Mr. Dodds in North Carolina, all the others in Mississippi. I can tell you right now, being black in those days was even harder than it is now. It is even a wonder they survived long enough for me to know them. My would-be father Charles Dodds, Jr. and dear sweet mamma Julia Ann Majors, married in Hazlehurst, Mississippi, in February 1879. Mr. Dodds was a mean man. He used to beat mamma.

This Mr. Dodds became a successful and well-respected, land-owning farmer and a fine carpenter. He and mamma raised six daughters and a son. Alas, a personal vendetta by the prominent Marchetti Brothers forced mr. Dodds to flee Mississippi and take up residence in Memphis around 1907 under the assumed name of Spencer. After his successful, yet clandestine departure, he sent for mamma and her daughters. However, Sweet mamma with two of my beloved sisters remained in Hazlehurst, where the Marchetti's soon uprooted them from their house and displaced them from their land.

In the meantime, yours truly was born May 8, 1901, in Hazlehurst, Mississippi. However, we didn't stay in Hazlehurst long. Still a babe-in-arms, my mamma took me and my baby sister, Carrie, and signed on with a Delta labour supplier. After a couple of very hard and unsettling seasons in migrant labour camps, we were living in Memphis with, and as, the family of Mr. Spencer, who really still was that mean old Mr. Dodds.

And so, Memphis became my home for the next couple of years. I lived there in Handwerker Hill residence until around 1913, when it became apparent working was not entirely my cup of tea, if you catch my drift. My “father” was discovered to cheat on mamma with a local woman. After a drunk night when Mr. Spencer laid his hands on me, sweet mamma took me to Robinsonville. We lived here for a few years, and mamma remarried Willie Willis. At my fifteenth birthday, mamma told me that my real father was a man by the name of Noah Johnson, the man whom she favored in Mr. Dodds absence from Hazlehurst, back in those dark days. From then on I would use the name Johnson, and I tried to forget that mean Mr. Dodds.

At school I took nothing but beating. They said I wouldn’t listen, and wasn’t paying attention. Well, sir, they were wrong. One day the teacher hit me so bad, my shirt was red with blood. It was then that I cut him. I didn’t mean to, but I was so scared. In the end, I think I should have done it much sooner. 

So there I was, running with nothing more than my guitar, and an old dirty suit. I even hadn’t a hat. I’ve been running for four years now, and I still got that guitar. Got me a new suit though!”
* Charlie picks up the now half filled bottle of rye and pours another glass. Nervously you stare at his eye. 

“Ok” * Charlie continues “I suppose you want to know everything about the eye, don’t you? You want to know if I really sold my soul at that crossroad, right? Well who knows, right? Since I met that man there, my guitar ‘s been treating me good. I got this new suit and all. I don’t hear you complaining about no rye either. So now you know as much as I. I just want to make it another day, you know? And besides, most of you whites don’t even believe we have souls, right? So that’s settled. Finish your rye and leave me be. I’ve been in this town for three days now, and the ground is getting hot.”


Charlie Johnson, Age 22
3rd Level Musician (Defensive)
HP: 16
San: 80
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.

Armor Class: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 Defense Option), Touch 13, Flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+0
Attack: +1 Melee  or +1 Melee (1d3, fist) or +2 Ranged ()


Abilities: 
Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 18 (+4) 

Saves: 
Fortitude +1
Reflex +4
Will +6

Skills: 
Bluff (Cha) 6/+10
Craft(songwriting)(Cha) 6/+10
Diplomacy (Cha) 6/+10
Intimidate (Cha) 6/+10
Gather Information (Cha) 6+10
Knowledge (Art) (Int) 2/+3
Sense Motive (Wis) 6/+9
Spot (Wis) 6/+9
Performance(Cha)6/+10
Listen(Wis) 6/+10
Drive(Dex) 6/+10

Feats: 
Sharp-Eyed (of course  )
Drive-by Attack
WP/Pistol
Money: 
Equipment: 
Languages: English


----------



## sellars (Jul 14, 2004)

I hope this will past the test, and drive your decision to a yay


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll be away for a few days (until Monday).


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn: I just scanned the character, but so far, he looks good.

sellars:  Would you please send me an email?  purityrose82@cs.com
Thanks!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 16, 2004)

*Gloria Delapore-Lowell*
24 years old
3rd Level Offensive Option Dilettante
HP: 14
San: 70
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft. 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.

Armor Class: 11 (+1 Dex), Touch 11, Flat-footed 10
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+3
Attack: +3 Melee  (1d3, fist) or +4 Ranged (Remington Double Derringer, 1d8, x 3, Range 5, Capacity 2)


*Abilities: * 
Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 17 (+3) 

*Saves: * 
Fortitude +1
Reflex +2
Will +5

*Skills:* 
Diplomacy (Cha) 6/+9
Drive(Dex) 4/+5
Gather Information (Cha) 4/+7
Innudendo (Cha) 6/+9
Knowledge: Art (Int) 2/+3
Knowledge: Boston (Int) 6/+7
Ride (Dex) 4/+5
Sense Motive (Wis) 2/+4
Speak other Language: French (Int) 5/+6
Bluff (Cha) 6/+11
Intimidate (Cha) 6/+11
Pychic Focus (Wis) 4/+6

*Feats:* 
Persuasive
Sensitive
Wealth
WP/Pistol

*Money:* $24,000 savings, $6000 per year from trust fund. 

*Equipment:* Will post later.

*Languages:* English, French.

*Background:*

 As Gloria sat in the back of the car, her mind wandered back to the forces that have molded her life. Born with a silver spoon in her mouth, she was spoiled terribly by her parents. Both from elite families, her father was a Lowell from Boston, and her mother a Delapore from Virginia. They doted on their only child. The finest schools and 2 years in Paris were meant to teach her how to act as a lady. They almost succeeded. 

 Then there was John. The memory with it's pain never leaves her. He was her first love. They were to be married. Then came the rehersal party. Her mother had one of her episodes, the worst one yet. Whispered rumors where heard after that. Of madness and bad blood. Horrid stories of the Delapore family roots in England. Then John called off the wedding. It broke Gloria's heart and spirit. Her mother was committed to a sanitarium later that year. Her father divorced her soon after that. 

 To coop her pain, Gloria became the spoiled rich girl that everyone thought she was. Parties, expensive cloths and jewelry, trips to europe. Anything to take her mind of her sorrows. It worked until she started to see and hear things that were not there. Now she fears the madness that overcome her mother is growing inside her. Could those whispered rumors be true?

 The car stopped in front of the speakeasy, bringing Gloria back to the present. "Well" she thought. "Maybe tonight, I can forget for alittle while." But in the back of hear mind she knew it was hopeless.


Note: I changed out the Pilot skill for Sense Motive as a class skill for Dilettante. I don't see Gloria as a airplane pilot!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 20, 2004)

Gomez:  Very nice!  The only problem with your character that I saw is that you did not include the PC defensive bonus, which can be found on page 15 of CoC.

sellars:  I haven’t forgotten that I owe you an email!  I’ll send some details in a few days.  But, you are in.

So far, I've got Gomez, Maerdwyn and sellars.  I would like to have one more player.  However, if one does not surface, would anyone object to playing with just three?


----------



## sellars (Jul 20, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Gomez:  Very nice!





Indeed! This is going to be a real treat 



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> But, you are in.




whohoo!  Great! I'm looking forward to this endeavour.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> However, if one does not surface, would anyone object to playing with just three?




Fine with me. It's better to play with the four of us than not to play at all!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks sellars!

Maerdwyn, Gomez, what do you two think?


----------



## Capellan (Jul 21, 2004)

Give me a few hours to dig up my CoC character from an aborted PbP on here and you might have that fourth 

Edit: And here it is ...

Randolph Pickman-Smythe

3rd level
Parapsychologist

STR  12  (4 points)
DEX  14 (6 points)
CON  12 (4 points)
INT  14  (6 points)
WIS  10  (2 points)
CHR  16  (10 points)

2+6+4+6+2+10 = 32 points

HP = 6+1  +  5+1  +  5+1  =  19

Offence Option

FORT = +1 +1 = +2
REF = +1 +2 = +3
WILL = +3 +0 = +3

AC = 12

FEATS
Weapon Proficiency (Pistols) - free as Offence character
Sensitive
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot

Bluff  (4 ranks)  = +7
Gather Information  (5 ranks)  = +8
Knowledge (history) (5 ranks)  = +7
Knowledge (occult) (6 ranks)  = +8
Knowledge (religion) (5 ranks)  = +7
Listen  (4 ranks)  = +4
Research  (4 ranks)  = +6
Search  (5 ranks)  = +7
Sense Motive  (6 ranks)  = +6
Spot  (5 ranks)  = +5
Tumble  (6 ranks)  = +8
Climb  (5 ranks)  = +5

BAB = +3
Pistol = +5 (or +3/+3 on Rapid Shot)

30% of starting money available to spend

Starting money = $2000 * (roll of 4 - 2) = $4000

$1200 to spend

Brass Knuckles                $1
Colt M1911 Pistol           $40
100 rounds                       $8.6
Handgun magazine (3)    $1.5
Silk Dress Suit                 $80
Chesterfield Overcoat      $20
Leather shoes (4 pairs)    $20
Shirt & trousers (4 sets)   $26
Pencils (10)                      $0.1
Writing Tablet (2)           $0.4
Pockct Camera                $16.2
Film (24 x 2)                   $0.8
Developer Kit                  $5
Rain slicker & hood        $5
Hiking Boots                   $4
Leather Gloves                $1.8
Canteen                           $1.7
Thermos                          $5
Haversack                       $2
Survival Blanket             $3.3
Flashlight w/batteries     $4
Suitcases (2)                   $20
Men's toilet set               $10
Pocket Watch                 $15


Randolph Pickman-Smythe was a 'sensitive child'.  Which is to say that he was prone to long periods of sullen behaviour and black moods.  At least, that was the opinion of his guardians, the Smythes of Glenvale House.

The Smythes were the parents of Randolph's father, Henry, a young dilettante who had (at least in his parents' opinion) shamed himself and the family by marrying a _shop assistant_, of all things.  Mary Pickman had been beautiful and intelligent, but to Randolph's grandparents she was always 'the strumpet', and they took a grim satisfaction from her death in a yachting accident when 'the child' was but two years of age.  Their satisfaction was dimmed somewhat when their son took his own life only a few weeks later, but it certainly did nothing to improve their temper toward their only grandchild.

As soon as they were able, the Smythes packed Randolph - whom they considered a difficult, wayward child - off to St Michael's boarding school, which they felt sure would teach him some much needed discipline and obedience.

Randolph - a bright if erratic student - continued to disappoint them.  He excelled in the divinities and the study of history, and showed a natural talent for both written and oral expression, but any kind of 'hard' science bored him quickly.  He was also constantly in trouble for his money-making schemes and larks around the school: the dark, moody boy seemed to have a gift for persuading others to follow his mad schemes.

It was during his time at St Michael's that Randolph first became aware of his ability to sense things that were invisible to everyone else around him.  These 'waking dreams' as the young man thought of them, fascinated him, and he spent many hours prowling the school grounds, seeking out spots that triggered the half-formed visions he was experiencing.

To his grandparents' chagrin, when Randolph finished his schooling he was offered a partial scholarship at Oxford, reading English.  Unable to risk the social scandal of failing to send him after he had won even part of a place, they reluctantly funded his - increasingly eclectic studies - for three years, before gratefully cutting him off from all support upon his being arrested for involvement in a 'sacrilegious' organisation.

Randolph, whose crime had been to get caught dabbling in certain semi-Masonic love cults (and what young man wouldn't?), merely shrugged his shoulders and terminated his (by now aimless) studies.  He immediately used what remained of his funds to head off to Aleister Crowley's commune in the south of France.  He hoped that Crowley might be able to shed some light on his abilities.

He returned even more perplexed than when he had left.  So much of Crowley seemed the charlatan, and yet there _was_ a sense of power about him.  In the six months he had spent with the self-styled 'Beast', Randolph had picked up a smattering of rock-climbing skills, discovered his almost freakish aptitude for handguns (a result of Crowley's keeping several in the house) and resolved that he would explore his possible psychic abilities to their fullest.

His immediate concern, however, was money.  He had very little of it left.  And so he did what any self-respecting go-getter with more gumption than class would do.

He went to America.

Thousands of miles from home, he reinvented himself as 'Professor' Pickman-Smythe, an expert theologian and historian, with an acute interest in gnostic and supernatural beliefs of all kinds.  It should come as no surprise, then, that in time he found his way to the justly famous Miskatonic University ...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2004)

And Capellan makes four!

I finally have the rogue’s gallery up, but I noticed that some people need to make a few small changes to their character before they transfer them over.  Also, everyone should go ahead and buy gear if you have not yet done so already.

The Rogue’s Gallery can be found here. 

sellars: It appears your initiative should only be +1.  Also, a character of your intelligence should have 54 skill points, but you’ve spent 62.  Also, your stats total out to be 38 points, rather than 32.

Gomez: It looks like you should have 16 hit points, instead of 14.

Capellan:  Looks like you should have 19 hit points, and that your fort save should be a +2.  Other than that, everything looks good!

Maerdwyn:  Would you mind including a section on your character sheet regarding your saves?  Other than that, everything looks good, though I was wondering what skill set you used for your ex-lawyer?


----------



## Capellan (Jul 21, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Capellan:  Looks like you should have 19 hit points, and that your fort save should be a +2.  Other than that, everything looks good!




Fixed here and in the RG.  This is what comes of changing my Con at the last minute


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn: Would you mind including a section on your character sheet regarding your saves? Other than that, everything looks good, though I was wondering what skill set you used for your ex-lawyer?



The skill set was one another campaign I played in had used for one of the PCs who was a lawyer, with  Concentration, K/Occult, and Gather Information as his "Choose any 3 skills."  "Read Lips" is kind of quirky - the GM used it along with Sense motive to cover the lawyers need to be able to get as much information as possible in the courtroom and in business negotiations. Would be happy to change whatever you saw as a problem, though. 

re: saving throws.  The saves are on there, below ability scores; do you mean a breakdown of how they were reached? I'll put those on there.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Gomez: It looks like you should have 16 hit points, instead of 14.




1st level   6 hp
2nd level  +4 hp
3rd level  +4 hp
= 14 Right?

Now that I look at the characters, I think I should change my character. We are all high charisma types and there are two sensitives. I like Gloria but I can whip up another character quick. I have a idea for a two fisted pulp writer from texas!   What do you think?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2004)

That is right, except I am rounding upwards for the hit points.  So it's actually 6 at first, 5 at second and 5 at third.

I think it depends on what you come up with.   Gloria works very well with what I have planned, or if you have something different in mind, I wouldn't mind taking a look at it.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok, I miss understood about the hit points. Got it now. If Gloria works for you I will play her then.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2004)

Great!  IC thread should be up either this eening or tomorrow!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 23, 2004)

Annnnd the in character thread can be found here. 

The game is afoot!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool 


One quick note - William's grandfather, rather than his father, was the one who died.

Disulfiram is a chemical, discovered in the 1910's which, when added to, or ingested before, alcohol, induces violent nausea, a beet red face, and lots and lots of vomiting. It's ofen used to "encourage" alcoholics to abstain. Edit:  Just found out that the brand of this most often used in the 20's was a  patent medicine called "Alcorub."  William wouldn't have known the scientific name or anything, so I edited my IC post with the name he would have known.


----------



## sellars (Jul 25, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Sellars: It appears your initiative should only be +1.  Also, a character of your intelligence should have 54 skill points, but you’ve spent 62.  Also, your stats total out to be 38 points, rather than 32.




Sorry about the defects, I have repaired them and placed my character in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn, Gomez, please don't forget to purchase gear for your characters and put them in the Rogues Gallery thread!

Posts coming shortly!

Maerdwyn, one important question.  Where do you want your character to be?  I assumed from your background that you weren't in Boston, but I figure it's best to leave it up to you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

I assumed William was in Boston.  He wouldn't have stuck around Manchester, NH, where he was originally from, and Boston is the nearest city big enough to get lost in.  He doesn't have much in the way of stuff, but I'll do that either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Dark Nemesis - William is probably indeed headed back to his room to sleep for the rest of the night, unless you'd rather have him in the speakeasy or somewhere else.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm away until the 15th, so please feel free to ghost my character until then.  

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know, Maerdwyn!  Have fun!

-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 7, 2004)

Everyone:

I'll be posting to the IC thread tomorrow.  I appologize for the delay.  I only have a few weeks before school starts, so I have been working as many hours as I can.  Unfortunately, that is not conducive to frequent posting.      I am afraid I'll be a bit slow for the next two weeks or so.

Sorry!
-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, everyone, I am off to GenCon!  I'll be gone at least until Monday, and prolly won't be able to post until then.  Luckily, once I get back, the posting lag should end.  Hope to see a lot of you there!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

Bump?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank you, MAerdwyn.  Posts coming this evening!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Just wondering if this game is still active, on hiatus, etc.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2004)

Huh... looks like we've lost sellars.

Much as I hate to do this, I am afraid I am going to have to let this game go.  Other responsibilities are makingit difficult to post regularly, and its not fair to all of you to make you wait for me to get my life together.

Thank you so much for playing, everyone.


----------

